# 2010 River Bottom Outdoors 3-D Shoots



## passthru24 (Jan 10, 2010)

RIVER BOTTOM OUTDOORS 3-D SHOOTS
15475 Ga. Hwy 34 
Franklin, Ga. 30217
E-Mail: riverbottomoutdoors09@yahoo.com

2010 Dates: Jan. 31, Feb. 28, Mar. 14, Apr. 11, May 23, Jun. 20,                  July 17(Night Shoot), July 25, Aug. 15(Hunting Shoot)Shooting Times: 9am to 2pm…Daylight Saving Time 9am to 3pm

Classes:Open Money - $20 50% Payback – Max. 50yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Open Trophy - $15 Trophy – Max. 45yrds. – 280 FPS Max. 
Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, Magnification allowed, 12”                            Stabilizer, Any Release – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Women’s Hunter - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 260FPS Max.
Bow Novice - $15 Trophy – Fixed Pins, No Magnification, 12” Stabilizer
Any Release – Max. 30yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Traditional - $15 Trophy – Max. 25yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Young Adult - $15 Trophy – Ages 15 to 17 – Max. 40yrds. – 280 FPS Max.
Youth - $15 Trophy – Ages 13 to 14 – Max. 30yrds. – 240 FPS Max.
Sr. Eagle - $10 Trophy – Ages 11 to 12 – Parental Supervision – Max. 25yrds. – 230 FPS Max.
Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 9 to 10 - Parental Supervision – Max. 20yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
Jr. Eagle – Free Medallion – Ages 0 to 8 – Parental Supervision – Max. 15yrds. – 220 FPS Max.
1-5 Shooters 1st Place, 6-10 Shooters 1st and 2nd Place, 11-500 Shooters 1st,2nd, and 3rd Places….Scoring is 5,8,10,12 and 14pts.
Directions: Go 3 miles out of Franklin on Hwy 34 East, Driveway across from Heard County Elem. School. More Info Call: 678-378-0816
Concession Stand with, Coffee, Drinks, Hotdogs, Candy, etc. 

Come meet new friends and have a great time shooting and enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## hound dog (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks good my friend can't wait to see yall.


----------



## deerassassin22 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm in as long as im not working


----------



## badcompany (Jan 10, 2010)

colorful post. might try and shoot a couple this year


----------



## rank bull (Jan 10, 2010)

maybe i can get my dad to come to a few more this year scott


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 10, 2010)

Post for refrence.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 12, 2010)

Well I am ready for the year to start. Just hope the weather is a little warmer that weekend Yall make sure you come out we will have a great time as always!


----------



## fatmacsumo (Jan 13, 2010)

i will see yall there.


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Thanks*

Just like to say Thanks ahead for all the support our club gets from other clubs, RAC , Yamasee Creek and others.Will do our best to see all you guys at your shoots.
Thanks Again,,,RBO


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 16, 2010)

*Tuning Up !!!*

Me and some of the RBO gang shot yesterday for about 2 hrs. and had a blast. Were getting tuned in and ready for    3-D this year. Hope to see all you guys Jan 31 in Franklin


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 17, 2010)

Me and the wifey will be there


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 18, 2010)

*Hey Rip*

Tell the Wife I think we may have her a Trophy from last year. I THINK,,,LOL


----------



## countrytime (Jan 18, 2010)

I hope I get to make it to some of ya'lls shoot in the river bottom...


----------



## one3 (Jan 21, 2010)

I got to find a baby sitter this time. I can't drag the youngens around this early in the season. See you guys there.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 21, 2010)

cant wait First shoot of our season is next weekend. The 31st. Make sure yall come out its always a good time!


----------



## Rip Steele (Jan 21, 2010)

I'll be glad to help you guys out this year if you need the help, since I'm jobless and in school only two days a week.


----------



## killitgrillit (Jan 24, 2010)

Looks like it might be a little chilly sunday morning, don't worry gonna try and get the fire pit up and rolling early.

 I would personally like to thank each and everyone for coming last year and hope to see ya'll again this year, good times where had and friends made. Lets do it again this year


----------



## passthru24 (Jan 25, 2010)

*Thanks*

I'm like killitgrillit, I to would like to thank everyone for coming out last year and making the RBO shoots wonderful, and meeting new friends and fellow shooters was a plus,,Thanks and look forward to seeing you all again.


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 25, 2010)

killitgrillit said:


> Looks like it might be a little chilly sunday morning, don't worry gonna try and get the fire pit up and rolling early.
> 
> I would personally like to thank each and everyone for coming last year and hope to see ya'll again this year, good times where had and friends made. Lets do it again this year





passthru24 said:


> I'm like killitgrillit, I to would like to thank everyone for coming out last year and making the RBO shoots wonderful, and meeting new friends and fellow shooters was a plus,,Thanks and look forward to seeing you all again.



X3


----------



## deerehauler (Jan 29, 2010)

See yall Sunday!


----------

